# Amazon...plug lost and ligaments gone



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well looks like Amazon is going to go soon...I hope anyway...I have put her in the kidding stall...she still has plenty of appetite..She is losing her plug and ligaments are gone!!! I can't wait to see what she has...I know its twins (or at least pretty sure) she always has twins and she looks like it is twins...she usually has twin boy/girl...If its a girl and we don't want her she is already sold as I have a lady who wants a doeling...So come on twin girls!

Just to remind everyone...this is Amazon!! CHRISTMAS babies  well around christmas anyway! (All my girls usuallly go within hours of losing plug so will definitely be keeping eye on her!) She has never kidded here so we shall see what she usually does!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... =3&theater

sooo excited..we haven't had babies since July and he was DOA


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ohhh Christmas babies!! How awesome!! Praying for an easy kidding!  :stars: You should name the kids Christmas themes like Star, Angel, or if it's a boy and a girl you could name them Mary and Joseph.  Just some ideas lol.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

if she has them soon and doesn't wait I will definitely name them christmas names  Have a few in mind! 

She is just eating...no contractions or anything as of yet...she just looks at me like "WHAT DO YOU WANT...I WANT TO EAT IN PEACE" :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.... :thumb:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!!!!
That is so awsome!!!!! :leap: :shocked: :stars: :dance: 

We've never had kids close to Cristmas........ :sigh: 
It's been one of those things that I would love......  :tear: :mecry: 

Hoping girls for you!!!!! :kidred:  :leap: :clap: :thumb: :hug: :hi5: 




TheGoatGirl


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well looks like it wont be today! I see some small discharge on her, but she is eating like a pig like normal. 

I have always wanted kids around christmas....I think as long as she has them in december I will definitely name them christmas themed. SHe is the first doe I have that has not gone within hours of losing her plug...grrr..

and to top it off everytime I go in the barn she turns her rear to the wall making me work for it. But I gave her a treat for letting me examine her  I kicked the other goats out of the barn so she could have some peace and quiet...she was getting irritated because the others were trying to eat HER hay :shocked: 

COME ON AMAZON!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: COME ON AMAZON :chin:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

COME ON!!!!!!! :GAAH: 

YOU'RE PUTING US IN MISERY!!!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Nothing yet...she is gonna be the different one who loses her plug and then doesn't string for days/weeks....GRRR Ligs are coming and going...Let her out of stall for a couple days to see if walking around might help..I REALLY wanted christmas babies...new year babies or any babies would be much appreciated too!!


All my other does go within hours of losing plug.... :hair: :shrug: :scratch:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a doe can loose her plug anywhere from 1 month to just as she is kidding. 

Also dont check ligaments just after she pees - this will make them feel "gone" but its a false read

I go more by how their udder looks - is it tight yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

So...Any news yet???


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Nothing yet..Cinnamon beat her to it and kidded twins dec 31st. I keep checking but she isn't doing anything...there are days she will make a lot of noise (she is always quiet) so I run out there and she just sits there. She is getting a lot friendlier to me though. Before I couldn't touch her! I really thought she was going..but she hasn't! 

I had her in a kidding stall...had wire all the way around it and she broke out of it...have to fix it this weekend...grr. Her ligs come and go. Udder looks/feels almost full..so apparently we still have time...Im usually pretty good at telling when my girls go (ones that I buy bred) but Amazon and Cinnamon have tricked me :scratch: :shrug: ! Will post when she has her twins! I'm definitely thinking sometime this month!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

These girls can be 'tricksy'... Silly goats..


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on Cinnamons kids. Can't wait to hear about Amazon's twins.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well her udder feels full...she let me feel with no problem...before she wouldn't even let me touch her..she is definitely getting more lovey..

She use to stay away from me and now is staying close when I'm inside the pen, she lets me feel her udder where she use to not let me touch her much less her udder, and she is being more vocal. Before I couldn't get her to say anything...now she will just yell at me (when I look out of bedroom window at the shelter) she screams for no reason. So I think we are getting closer...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Babies soon.... :clap:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well Amazon looks barely pregnant...definitely has dropped...more friendlier...runs to me when she sees me...wondering who took the REAL amazon  I'm enjoying her being friendly but I want those babies


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck  Can't wait for babies :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is going to be having them real soon...Happy kidding... :thumb: :hug:


----------

